# Sikaflex or Simpson



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

In the process of fitting a solar panel so called our local dealer today to see if they had any Sikaflex 512 in stock.

They've told me they are no longer using Sikaflex and instead they now use Simpson ISR 70 - they said this is what Swift and Bailey are now recommending.

Anyone ever used it? How does it compare to Sikaflex 512?

Thanks


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

No idea but if they're using it its price rather than performance that is behind it.
Most likely buy it for less and sell it for more


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

i would go with what you know works .


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I agree and sika is cheap if you buy it elsewhere


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CARAVAN-M..._Accessories&hash=item1c23094beb#ht_742wt_689


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

A very good friend of mine owns a construction products company, and when I asked him to get me some Sika Flex he convinced me that there are very similar products for each job.

I have used Soudal Fix All for a few jobs now (Solar, Satellite, etc) and it appears to have done the same job thus far (watch me tempt fate and lose my Solar Panel on the M6).

I have no reason to doubt him as he could have supplied any that I wanted.

(the point I'm trying to make is that I think there are probably lots of similar products out there up to the job, and I would imagine a vast amount of businesses that fit things on a daily basis use a cheaper version of Sika)

*That said, I think you need to go with what you are confident with.*


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I doubt anyone makes an adhesive of this type in this day and age that doesn't do what it sez on the tube so have no fear


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> I doubt anyone makes an adhesive of this type in this day and age that doesn't do what it sez on the tube so have no fear


Hello m8,

I really wish I hadn't tempted fate and chirped in on this thread, lol. I'll be on pins now every time I move the van


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

You just TRY getting it off :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

There's Kellogg's cornflakes and supermarket cornflakes but don't pay kellogg prices for morrisons !


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

A few years back we met the chap who invented Sikaflex. He, his wife and a couple of cats are Swiss (not sure if the cats are Swiss!)and live on a Dutch barge in France. 

He is basically a chemist and didn't like all that went with the corporate world so decided to live the quiet life.

We spent a very pleasant few evenings with them over the years, they were both very shy and quiet people, and lovely to spend time with.

Their barge wasn't one of the Gin Palaces (yes there is such a thing with antique Dutch barges, it was a very basic original boat still painted in it's working colours.

Thought you might like this useless bit of information...


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Go on then I like it :lol:


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Think that's all it's proper to write except they became more and more retiring by stopping longer at out of the way river and canal sides.


At the same time we met several times the American who invented the pacemaker and who was totally deaf (he was about 80 years old when we knew him). He asked a lady friend of ours to phone his wife who was still in America on his behalf due to his deafness.

This she happily agreed to do but became slightly tongue tied when he insisted on discussing he and his wife's sex life. She was not too much of a prude (and neither were this elderly couple), but shouting at the top of her voice into his ear in graphic detail nearly beat her!

Think that's enough tales from the river bank!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

So no-ones actually tried Simpsons then :lol: 

Thanks for all your replies, including the tales of the Swiss Inventor :lol: 

Not sure of the price difference but I understand they retail the Simpson stuff for less than the Sika.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Which is how much? when Sika is £9.99 delivered without leaving the hoose and using deisel :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Ah but, I like a trip to the dealers - it's a good excuse for a nosey around some new vans  
(Which in turn could turn out to be a VERY expensive tube of Sika or Simpson or whatever :lol: ).


----------

